# Recommended Fans?



## einbummer (Aug 19, 2004)

I need a couple of 80mm fans to go into my new computer case. What's the best value for the money out there? I guess you are balancing cool & quiet on one side with price on the other. I don't need anything fancy, just a basic fan that does the trick without too much noise (I know I'm posting in the Case Mod forum but I thought you all would know best about this stuff).

I would have just run out and bought one at the store but I once had a coolermaster that made this awful grinding noise and I don't want to make that mistake again. So what do the veteran computer builders recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

*hmm*

Not a recommendation, just some info. I'm using 2 of these right now, I dont know if you have a see thru case or not.. If you do, perhaps consider it, if not the extra wires for the 'blue eye' are a waste of space. http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-999-114&depa=1
They are not silent, but by no means noisy either. I used these also, and theyre at about the same noise level as the others.
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-999-051&depa=1
Like I said, not a 100% recommendation, just giving you some info


----------



## einbummer (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I won't be needing any LEDs or any extras for these fans -- I'm just looking for a basic, solid fan purchase. I'll keep those in mind, though, even though my case is a mass of solid beige plastic. 

Thanks, all recommendations help because you can't really tell how a fan is going to act until you get it home (it doesn't help that they all advertise as quiet).


----------



## einbummer (Aug 19, 2004)

Any other recommendations? What specs should I be looking for?


----------



## SpeedDemon (Dec 20, 2004)

silent and plain black, the zalman 80mm ZM-F1. great cooling and check CFM values.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Panaflo fans are well known for being quiet and having a high cfm airflow. You can find the at frozencpu.com


----------

